

Ask HN:Where to find good help for an idea? - Adderly31

Have a great idea and very passionate about it; however,need help with finding someone to help me make it happen. Any Advice?
======
RexM
What do you need help with? The development of the idea? Marketing the idea?
It's hard to answer the question because I can't tell what it is you're
looking for.

------
Adderly31
The development

